# Gabel für Scott Nitrous 24, Spinner Grind 2?



## M900schorsch (18. November 2009)

Hallo, nachdem ich meinem Sohn ein Scott Nitrous mit defekter Gabel gekauft habe, überlege ich momentan was für eine Gabel ich einbauen soll.
Die orginale Spinner Grind 2, RST Capa, ne Suntour  oder doch lieber die Judy XC (1540g) umbauen?
Wie sehen eure Erfahrungen mit den Federgabeln für 24 Zoll aus und was könnt ihr aus Erfahrung empfehlen?

Dank und Gruß Jörg


----------



## M900schorsch (20. November 2009)

So das Problem ist gelöst, komme grad aus der Garage, die Rock Shox Judy XC ist eingebaut. Gewicht 1440g, das sind mal locker 560g weniger wie die orginal Spinner Grind und das mit deutlich besserer Performance. Die linke Feder habe ich ausgebaut, für die gut 28kg meines Sohnes reicht eine locker aus. Das schöne ist, dass sich die Vorspannung sowie die Dämpfung weiterhin einstellen lassen.
Da das Scott Nitrous 14kg wog, hab ich in der großen Kiste gewühlt und auf die schnelle noch etliches an Gewicht gemacht:
-Stahllenker raus, Spezialiced Alu-Riser dran = minus 160g
- Tretlager gegen ein XT-Lager getauscht = minus 100g
- Tektrobremsen weg, Avid Single digit angeschraubt = minus 100g
- Schaltwerk mit Befestigungsplatte gegen ein LX getauscht = -110g
Macht ohne große Kosten und Arbeit gute 1000g weniger an Gewicht.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octane1967 (21. November 2009)

Ist eine spürbare Gewichtsreduktion, noch dazu ist das Bike jetzt weniger kopflastig, was bei einem jungen Wilden, der gerne springt sicher kein Schaden ist. Trotzdem bist du mit dem Material erst von 50% des Fahrergewichts auf 46% runter - und müsstest bei angenommenen 80 kg für dich selbst einen 37 kg-Bock fahren ...
Ich möchte dich ja nicht frustrieren, aber bei derart leichten Kids ist es immer ein Drama, wenn man sich dieses Verhältnis überlegt. Selbst mit fiktiven 10 kg fürs Bike (mit der Ausgangsbasis unmöglich) wären das immer noch 28 Prozent. Aber solange es ihm Spaß macht und er hauptsächlich bergab damit fahren will ...


----------



## M900schorsch (21. November 2009)

octane1967 schrieb:


> Ist eine spürbare Gewichtsreduktion, noch dazu ist das Bike jetzt weniger kopflastig, was bei einem jungen Wilden, der gerne springt sicher kein Schaden ist. Trotzdem bist du mit dem Material erst von 50% des Fahrergewichts auf 46% runter - und müsstest bei angenommenen 80 kg für dich selbst einen 37 kg-Bock fahren ...
> Ich möchte dich ja nicht frustrieren, aber bei derart leichten Kids ist es immer ein Drama, wenn man sich dieses Verhältnis überlegt. Selbst mit fiktiven 10 kg fürs Bike (mit der Ausgangsbasis unmöglich) wären das immer noch 28 Prozent. Aber solange es ihm Spaß macht und er hauptsächlich bergab damit fahren will ...



Du hast völlig recht, aus dem Nitrous kannst du nicht viel an Gewicht rausholen, zumindest wenn es preislich im Rahmen bleiben soll. Es geht wirklich nur um den Spaß und solange der Junior lieber mit dem Bike durch die Gegend fährt und sich langsam an die steileren Abfahrten rantastet ist doch alles in Ordnung *lach*
Ist mir lieber wenn er mit Freude Rad fährt als wenn er nach einer Playstation jammert.
Anscheinend ist ihm die Optik sehr wichtig, zumindest motiviert sie ihn und das Gewicht wird erst Mal nebensächlich.
Muss ihn immer mal wieder bremsen damit er sich nicht selbst überschätzt. Da wo ich noch zögere, fährt er schon runter ;-) 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## octane1967 (21. November 2009)

M900schorsch schrieb:


> Muss ihn immer mal wieder bremsen damit er sich nicht selbst überschätzt. Da wo ich noch zögere, fährt er schon runter ;-)



Ja, das ist hart - sobald man den Glauben an die eigene Unsterblichkeit verloren hat und sich VOR dem Runterfahren Gedanken macht wird man automatisch nicht mutiger  Ich weiß genau, wovon du sprichst. Nur geht es mir mit einem Mädel, dem ich das Machbare zeigen kann da ein bisserl besser als dir mit deinem kleinen Draufgänger ...


----------

